# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت شروحات :  طريقة معرفة درجة حرارة البروسيسور من الويندوز 10

## mohamed73

البروسيسور هو القلب النابض في المازربود الخاصة بالحاسوب ذو ويندوز 10  و هذا يعني انه اذا كان هناك مشكلة ما في البروسيسور فلن يعمل الحاسوب  بالكفائة المطلوبة ، و على الرغم من ان معظم مكونات اللوحة الام ” مازر  بورد ” يمكن ان يتم تصليحها و تغيرها الا انك اذا فقدت البروسيسور لن تكون  قادر على استبداله باخر و انما عليك ان تقوم باستبدال اللوحة الام بأكملها ،  لذلك عليك ان تراعي البروسيسور بشكل كبير اثناء استخدام الحاسوب و  الابتعاد عن اي استخدام قد يؤدي الى تلفه .*ارتفاع درجة حرارة البروسيسور ويندوز 10* 
في  حالة اذا كان البروسيسور في الحاسوب يعاني من ارتفاع درجة الحرارة فلن  تكون قادر على معرفة ذلك الا من الاستخدام الطبيعي للحاسوب ، حيث النتيجة  الاساسية و التبعية التي تنتج عن ذلك هو ” التهنيج ” او الموت للحاسوب و  هذا يعني انه لن يكون قادر على اتمام المهام المطلوبة منه ، و لن يعمل معك  الحاسوب الا في حالة اذا عادت درجة الحرارة الى وضعها الطبيعي مهما كانت  مواصفات و مميزات ويندوز 10 .*طرق معرفة درجة حرارة البروسيسور من ويندوز 10* 
من  خلال الاعدادات و الخيارات الداخلية لويندوز 10 لن تجد اداة محددة من اجل  التعرف على درجة حرارة البروسيسور و بالتالي فاننا نعتمد على البرامج التي  نقوم بتحميلها ثم استخدامها لكي تعطي لنا ارقام محددة عن ارتفاع درجة حرارة  البروسيسور .*تحميل برنامج C Cleaner*   
–  قم بالذهاب الى الموقع الرسمي لهذا البرنامج و تحميل النسخة المجانية او  يمكنك شراء النسخة المدفوعة و التي تحتوي على الكثير من المميزات الاخرى من  خلال الرابط التالي : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] .
 – قم بالضغط على زر التحميل و انتظر حتى يتم تحمل و تثبيت البرنامج على الجهاز الخاص بك .
 – استخدام هذا البرنامج بسيط للغاية فعندما تقوم بفتحه على الحاسوب سيظهر  لك جميع البيانات الخاصة بالحاسوب و التي من ضمنها درجة حرارة CPU و درجة  حرارة Matherbord بالاضافة الى مؤشر يوضح درجة الحرارة الطبيعية للجهاز و  المرتفعة كذلك .*تحميل برنامج Core Temp*    
على  الرغم من ان هذا البرنامج ذو تصميم بدائي الا انه فعال بشكل كبير حيث  يعطيك جميع البيانات المطلوبة و جميع المعلومات الخاصة بحهازك ، و المميز  في هذا البرنامج انه مجاني بالكامل و ليس له اي نسخة مدفوعة كما يمكنك  تحميله بشكل مباشر من خلال الموقع الرسمي الخاص به .– قم بالذهاب بشكل مباشر الى رابط تحميل البرنامج من خلال الرابط التالي : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] .
 – في الصفحة الرئيسية من هذا البرنامج ستجد معلومات كثيرة عنه مع امكانية  التبرع الى صاحب البرنامج و ستجد ايضا زر التحميل نقوم بالضغط عليه .
 – عليك الانتظار الى ان يتم تحميل البرامج بالكامل على الحاسوب ثم تقوم بتشغيله .
 – واجهة البرناج تحتوي على بيانات محددة و التي تتمثل في ” نوع البروسيسور  ، عدد الانوية ، درجة حرارة الانوية ” ، في الجزء السفلي من البرامج تجد  درجة حرارة البرسيسور و درجة حرارة الانوية . *اسباب ارتفاع درجة حرارة البروسيسور* 
–  في العادة يكون السبب الرئيسي في ارتفاع درجة حرارة البروسيسور بسبب ضعف  المروحة الخاصة به عن العمل او توقفها بشكل كامل ، عليك ان تقوم بفك  المروحة و تنظيفها بشكل جيد او تغيرها حتى لا يسخن البروسيسور مرة اخرى .
 – الاستخدام المكثف للحاسوب ، عليك ان تراعي حدود البروسيسور الخاص بك و  لا تقوم بتشغيل الكثير من البرامج الثقيلة و الالعاب الضخمة في وقت واحد .
 – اغلاق فتحات الحاسوب ، هذه الفتحات في اسفل الحاسوب تكون مخصصة من اجل  ادخال الهواء اليه من اجل تبريد مكوناته و التي منها البروسيسور و لذلك  عليك ان تراعي بان تكون هذه الفتحات غير مغلقة .

----------

